# Battery no longer holding a charge



## wishka233 (Jan 22, 2012)

I posted this in XDA but figured I would also give it a shot here...

Long story short, battery life on my phone has become wonky. These are the things I am seeing:

1. Phone will charge to 100% but lose 50% of battery life within 20 minutes of being taken off the charger OR
2. Phone will appear to be charging (lightning bolt in battery symbol, battery stats states it is charging on AC) but the actual battery reading will remain static or even decrease OR
3. Phone will charge but at an extremely slow rate

Here are the fixes I've tried so far:

1. Wiped Battery Stats
2. Replaced charger port
3. Tried different chargers
4. Tried different wall outlets
5. Purchased new battery
6. Factory wiped phone and installed new rom 

Searching google shows that this is not a unique problem to the Incredible 2. However, the culprit is usually a loose charger port which I have already replaced. I am at a complete loss, does anyone have any other ideas??


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

My wife's dinc2 just died a few days ago. Phone was only 3 months old and would not boot at all after battery had fully died. Put it on the charger for 2 days and never powered up. Took it to VZW and they put a new battery in and it still wouldn't boot. VZW said since I bought it from wire fly they couldn't do anything and to call my insurance. Insurance said since it was a manufacture defect they couldn't do anything and to call wire fly. Wire fly said they couldn't do anything since it was out of the 14 day trial period. At this point I was pretty pissed and called vzw again very upset about this whole run around game and eventually they decided to send me a new phone. This issue is definitely a deal with this phone so if our under warranty get ahold of vzw or if out of warranty hopefully u got insurance tell them u dropped it or something so they dont say it was a manufacture defect. If none of the above then u might be Sol. All in all our phone is about to die on you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

